# nflesher87's Rig, Figured I'd Stop Neglecting Everyone!



## nflesher87 (Nov 11, 2008)

I had intended for the light and dark pics to be side by side as the two sets are identical positions.
Only minor mod still planned is to paint the OCZ XTC cooler black, haven't had a chance since I just installed it last week.
Any recommendations or questions?


----------



## JC316 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice! Very impressive indeed.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 11, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Nice! Very impressive indeed.



sheesh did you even have time to look at the pictures? haha


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome!  I've been contiplating putting my W/C loop in my Rocketfish case, however I want to keep the resevoir above the radiator.  Since you took the opposite approach (with style!), how did all of the air bleed out?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 11, 2008)

not bad man. you should paint the inside of the case too. 

your missing a gtx card though


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> Awesome!  I've been contiplating putting my W/C loop in my Rocketfish case, however I want to keep the resevoir above the radiator.  Since you took the opposite approach (with style!), how did all of the air bleed out?



It actually bled quite simply, one thing I did to help with that though is both the pump and res are attached to the case via velcro so to bleed I can elevate the res basically to the rad


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 11, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> not bad man. you should paint the inside of the case too.
> 
> your missing a gtx card though



it'd be nice to have the interior black but I just don't feel like ripping everything out for it
and nah, that GX2 folds ~50% better than a GTX280  (I don't game)


----------



## Fastmix (Nov 11, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> (I don't game)




Sorry to say...but what a waste.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 11, 2008)

i dont game either! nice!

im all OC and bench guy.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 11, 2008)

Fastmix said:


> Sorry to say...but what a waste.



haha sort of, I shouldn't said I don't have time to game
I intend to get my full money's worth out of Diablo 3 when it releases


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 11, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i dont game either! nice!
> 
> im all OC and bench guy.



ditto


----------



## JC316 (Nov 11, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> sheesh did you even have time to look at the pictures? haha



Of course. I am a quick draw poster lol.


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2008)

I forgot to mention.. Superb wire management!  I'm jealous, I want my case to look like that!


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 11, 2008)

that is so clean, im also jealous .  A system that clean well configured is a sign of a true addict.  Very nice.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> I forgot to mention.. Superb wire management!  I'm jealous, I want my case to look like that!



be sure to set aside many hours lol, oh and a dremel helps as well


----------



## CStylen (Nov 11, 2008)

Excellent job...it looks fantastic!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 11, 2008)

It's about dang time!!!!  Next time your in my area stop by and bring your dremel.  

Seriously, turned out really really nice.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 11, 2008)

very nice picts


----------



## thirdshiftdj (Nov 12, 2008)

nice and clean.  Good work


----------



## Exeodus (Nov 12, 2008)

Well done, very nice setup.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice rig Nate, not even a finger print on the glass.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 12, 2008)

Quit lying, you don't give a damn about us.

You have been busy in bed with that new wife of yours for our time is not as important

BTW that wife you yours sure are doing some wonders!!! That system is just to die for when looking at it!!!!!!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a question...what case is that and was it expensive? im looking!....brings a tear to my eye *sniff sniff* haha...I bet you can play a kick ass game of left 4 dead with that rig,lol


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 12, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Nice rig Nate, not even a finger print on the glass.


Yep no kiddies running around yet! 


DaMulta said:


> Quit lying, you don't give a damn about us.
> 
> You have been busy in bed with that new wife of yours for our time is not as important
> 
> BTW that wife you yours sure are doing some wonders!!! That system is just to die for when looking at it!!!!!!


Haha you nut, and yes my time is much more devoted to Bec....and our bed 


-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I have a question...what case is that and was it expensive? im looking!....brings a tear to my eye *sniff sniff* haha...I bet you can play a kick ass game of left 4 dead with that rig,lol


That would be the Rocketfish Lian-Li Rebadge my friend, got it for ~$70  not sure if they can be found anywhere anymore though other than buying from ppl on forums who horded them when they were on clearance at best buy


----------



## DaC (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow...... I'm sorry the 8600GTS won't have a beautiful house like that here in Brazil... 

Very nice PC man!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 12, 2008)

That is hellaciously impressive and clean. Too think if I spent a little time on my case, I could keep it well organized like that. Well done Nate and I really love your PSU!!!!


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 13, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> That is hellaciously impressive and clean. Too think if I spent a little time on my case, I could keep it well organized like that. Well done Nate and I really love your PSU!!!!



well you also must have mad skillz of course  and yeah I love the HX1000, she's a beasty that'll take anything you throw at 'er!  I'm talking that pump, 3 HDs, OCd quad, and I had 2 9800GX2s running full blast folding!


----------



## Duffman (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice setup man.  Clean.  I wish i could get my cable management down like that.




-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I have a question...what case is that and was it expensive? im looking!....brings a tear to my eye *sniff sniff* haha...I bet you can play a kick ass game of left 4 dead with that rig,lol



Prolly the ones that Satummoo is sellin HERE


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice Setup, Nate, i always loved those GX2 cards.


----------



## DOM (Nov 13, 2008)

its to clean


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah I have a question...

Can you send me the paint you use to paint your OCZ ram coolers black so I can paint mine? 

Looks very nice main. Nice and clean.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 13, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Yeah I have a question...
> 
> Can you send me the paint you use to paint your OCZ ram coolers black so I can paint mine?
> 
> Looks very nice main. Nice and clean.



Oh haha, actually I'm still PLANning to paint the outer silver shell, the fans themselves were simple, just take some needlenose pliers and yank of the 4 tiny resistors on each led!


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2008)

My Lan Li is going to the shop with me tomorrow.  I've been inspired.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> My Lan Li is going to the shop with me tomorrow.  I've been inspired.



o0o0o0o modding to come?


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2008)

Indeed!


----------



## tofu (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't usually browse project logs, but hey it's nflesher so why not?

Your rig is very Very VerY VeRY VERY *VERY* impressive. Cables and tubing are done very neatly.

The best and most unique part of your build is the SUBTLE UV lighting that builders (including me) often go overboard with. In your rig, it's just enough to light up the water tubing and cast sort of a silhouette showing your awesome gear. You've got just the perfect amount of lighting.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 13, 2008)

tofu said:


> I don't usually browse project logs, but hey it's nflesher so why not?
> 
> Your rig is very Very VerY VeRY VERY *VERY* impressive. Cables and tubing are done very neatly.
> 
> The best and most unique part of your build is the SUBTLE UV lighting that builders (including me) often go overboard with. In your rig, it's just enough to light up the water tubing and cast sort of a silhouette showing your awesome gear. You've got just the perfect amount of lighting.



thanks bro  I'm not sure you can tell but I actually have 2x 12" UV tubes framing the window on the inside, one on the top and on on the left side (next to the back of the case) [the one that you see at the top of the case is actually just a reflection off of the side of the radiator ]
I could take another pic if anyone wants, it was a big challenge to get ALL of the cold cathode hardware mounted on the side panel without any of it showing, as most people might know there's a big honkin' power converter with them as well...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 13, 2008)

Dang bro, it looks 100 times better then mine.. lol.. I think you won the bet!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 13, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> Oh haha, actually I'm still PLANning to paint the outer silver shell, the fans themselves were simple, just take some needlenose pliers and yank of the 4 tiny resistors on each led!



IM not painting the fans. Leaving them as is. Just doing the outer shell as you call it.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 13, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> IM not painting the fans. Leaving them as is. Just doing the outer shell as you call it.



oh haha k, well the blue led really clashed with my theme so I disabled the blue leds
as for painting, I have a can of Rust-O-Leum Professional "High Performance Enamel" "Gloss Black" that I use for just about any of the painting I do, great stuff, it's what I used on the A.C. Ryan rad grille, I'm planning to just put a very light layer on the ram cooler

*if you want to maintain the blue leds, I would definitely remove the fans prior to painting*


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 13, 2008)

For some reason I likened it to a museum in my head.  Sneeze close enough to it and something might get knocked out of place.  LOL    I don't think I could ever do that with any setup I do.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nathan, you have one hell of a nice setup there bud! Very clean looking. I love it!


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 13, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> For some reason I likened it to a museum in my head.  Sneeze close enough to it and something might get knocked out of place.  LOL    I don't think I could ever do that with any setup I do.



Could it possibly be that delicate considering how often I swap parts?   This baby is as sturdy as any


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh I believe you, just don't know if I've ever seen such a clean, professional looking set up.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 13, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> *if you want to maintain the blue leds, I would definitely remove the fans prior to painting*



No kidding.


----------



## thirdshiftdj (Nov 13, 2008)

Nate what tubing is that?


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 13, 2008)

thirdshiftdj said:


> Nate what tubing is that?



I answered you up above, Feser UV Red, I bought it at NCIXUS.com where it was cheapest at the time


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 13, 2008)

looks very similar to the tubing I used in my rig, but Mine does not flex...at all! 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1001737&postcount=355


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 13, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> looks very similar to the tubing I used in my rig, but Mine does not flex...at all!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1001737&postcount=355



lol bunchie that's completely different tubing  and regardless of whether that wire mesh is metal or what, that's why you can't bend it at all, that's actually the primary purpose of the mesh, to prevent kinking in industrial applications


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 13, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> lol bunchie that's completely different tubing  and regardless of whether that wire mesh is metal or what, that's why you can't bend it at all, that's actually the primary purpose of the mesh, to prevent kinking in industrial applications



I know  but i thought it looked cool...


----------



## thirdshiftdj (Nov 13, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> I answered you up above, Feser UV Red, I bought it at NCIXUS.com where it was cheapest at the time



thanks.  I have selective reading.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 3, 2009)

That's a really nice, simple & clean build, Have you ever posted that in the case gallery, I think I would have remembered this rig, Really Nice.


----------

